# Cash on Hand?



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Just found a good article written on another blog, Bug Out Survival, about carrying cash. I wrote about it and included it in my article. It's a good read and I just experienced a couple instances where cash came in real handy on my recent road trip vacation. Check out the article here, www.todayssurvival.com


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I totally agree that having cash-on-hand is very needed. I also was on a vacation and entered a small town. Upon visiting the grocery-store, we were told that their interact was down. No problem we say, we head to the closest bank to get cash out and was informed by the bank that their interact was down. 

Found out that there was a "small problem" with everything interact / internet for the entire region and that they hadn't had connection for two days!! :gaah:

Well, we got by with a *****-chunk credit-card machine that took an imprint and we were able to be on our way with fresh gas and fresh-food, but, that was a reminder to us that having enough cash on-hand to fill a fuel-tank was a requirement at all times and having enough cash on-hand to fill our bellies is also an requirement.


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

Was there subliminal advertising in that article? Because now that I've read it, I really want to buy autocad. I want to *buy autocad cheap.*


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am confused.

Where was that advertisement? I use AutoCAD daily for work ...


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I totally agree that having cash-on-hand is very needed. I also was on a vacation and entered a small town. Upon visiting the grocery-store, we were told that their interact was down. No problem we say, we head to the closest bank to get cash out and was informed by the bank that their interact was down.
> 
> Found out that there was a "small problem" with everything interact / internet for the entire region and that they hadn't had connection for two days!! :gaah:
> 
> Well, we got by with a *****-chunk credit-card machine that took an imprint and we were able to be on our way with fresh gas and fresh-food, but, that was a reminder to us that having enough cash on-hand to fill a fuel-tank was a requirement at all times and having enough cash on-hand to fill our bellies is also an requirement.


This is more often a problem than people know about.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in cash, you watch your spending more closely. I also enjoy credit cards and all of the freebies you get with them, (AS LONG AS YOU PAY YOUR BALANCE OFF EVERY MONTH!!!) I primarilly use them for business, however when I use them for personal use, I get a couple hundred$ bank and move it from my wallet to an envelope and redeposit the money in the envelope when it is time to pay the CC off. This enables me to keep a close eye on my accounts with out over spending and still get points for gifts. I love my cabelas card, last December I got a new canoe for $1.27 ande never paid any interest.


----------

